# Driving License in Sharjah



## SDesai

Hi,
How many driving lessons do we need to take before the pre-test? Just on an average, how many do people take. What is the criteria for passing the test. My instructor keeps telling me that its all about speed and makes me drive at 80kmph on a 60kmph road. Any help is appreciated..

cheers


----------



## Jynxgirl

There is a thread you can search for on the dubai forum. People discussed how many times they had failed vs some of them passing and how many lessons some had to take. The number of tests are really wide ranging. 

If you are not happy with your instructor, change them. 

Did you not have an australian dl to just swap over?


----------



## Jad.M

Would it be possible to use an international driver's license? If yes, for how long?


----------



## ahmad_quran

You can use international driving license as long as you are on a visit visa. The moment you get you residency you can't. You will need a UAE issued driving license

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------

